# Where to find models for clothing?



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone here know where i can find models for my clothing line,I take good pictures but not professional.So i will pay.

Is there a agency that i can send clothes to and have them modeled in.I know alot of places do this but i was looking for one for a low budget.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

You can post an add on craigslist and have them send in pictures. You can then pick the best people for your pictures. Most people will do it for cheap or even free so that they can use the photos for their portfolio.


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a good idea strike3sports......i will definetly try that,ive been talking to a few models who have photographers and they are saying 2 to 300 dollars ,i think thats fair considering they have a large facebook following which happens to consist of my target audience.


----------



## L.O.V.E. INC (Mar 15, 2008)

Model Mayhem is a great place to go. I found models there and it wasn't expensive at all.


----------



## lewis1987 (Oct 29, 2013)

Acting auditions, Photography jobs, Modelling jobs and more | StarNow.co.uk has photographers and models of all levels, some willing to work for free or very cheap, also contact local colleges for students studying photography, they may be looking to build up their portfolio and know some models (or a decent looking friend)


----------



## lp0328 (Aug 8, 2013)

Get your friends to model - they'll be happy to be on the site and you are happy to get decent pictures, a win win situation


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Hey try this; bring your garments and camera to a strip club ?


----------



## semarketing (Nov 10, 2013)

For men or women luckily there are many online and offline stores u will get variety of t-shirts from different unique brands.Happy Shopping


----------



## elijahnelson (Nov 23, 2013)

Well!! i m use to buy shirt from apparelnbags... i saw a biggest verity of branded shirts....


----------



## goindeep (Nov 27, 2013)

m2k1999 said:


> Does anyone here know where i can find models for my clothing line,I take good pictures but not professional.So i will pay.
> 
> Is there a agency that i can send clothes to and have them modeled in.I know alot of places do this but i was looking for one for a low budget.


I'd hit up your social networks bro, you are guaranteed to find a few models on the cheap.


----------



## styleuno (Aug 4, 2013)

Model Mayhem is good and I've also had success finding people on tumblr, Instagram, and even oDesk


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

johnnyb57 said:


> Hey try this; bring your garments and camera to a strip club ?


LOL! johnnyb57! Did you just watch Jackass presents Bad Grandpa?!

You'll get'em kicked out bringing in a camera to a rip joint!

Just kiddin' I just got a kick out of your reply


----------



## tshirtguru629 (Feb 3, 2012)

Its important to use models representative of those whom you want to sell to. I made that mistake and have since corrected.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I work in a strip club. If you are suspected of videoing or photographing we will ask to go through your phone. If images or videos are found they are erased. If the customer wont let us go through the phone we call the police (because it is illegal). The dancers don't want to be on camera and the customers don't either. I just found this link the other day he answers any questions you have about what really goes on in strip clubs.https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1spf1w/i_am_a_strip_club_manager_what_would_you_like_to/That being said- A strip club is a great place to find models.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Facebook and model mayhem. Also instagram. 



m2k1999 said:


> Does anyone here know where i can find models for my clothing line,I take good pictures but not professional.So i will pay.
> 
> Is there a agency that i can send clothes to and have them modeled in.I know alot of places do this but i was looking for one for a low budget.


----------



## Mike31 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ask your friends to help you in exchange of some beers. It will be cheap and fun.

Then, after you're done some shootings for your brand, you might consider getting paying models.


----------

